
E-recycling innovator is going to prison for trying to extend computers' lives - samastur
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-microsoft-copyright-20180426-story.html
======
duskwuff
> E-recycling innovator is going to prison for trying to extend computers'
> lives

No, he's going to prison for counterfeiting software -- to the extent of
having overseas manufacturers print custom CDs with fake Microsoft holograms
on them.

More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16946478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16946478)

~~~
jjeaff
You're right. But you should also note that the software he counterfeited was
free software.

